# Mass deaths of animals world wide...



## soliloquy (Jan 5, 2011)

most of you may have heard of the 5000 black birds falling from the sky in beebe, arkansas. well, about 100,000 fishes died not too far from beebe.

but there are tons of other random deaths occurring simultaneously:

source:
The Arkansas blackbirds and 8 other mysterious mass animal deaths - The Week


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 5, 2011)

The Bennington Vale Evening Transcript: Thousands of Dead Blackbirds Fall on Arkansas as Part of Movie Advertising Stunt

Follow up on the birds apparently. Worst. Publicity Stunt. EVER!


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah that's totally lame 

Also...

"Reverend Fred Phelps of the Westboro Baptist Church immediately accused Arkansas of harboring a covert population of homosexuals, thereby incurring the wrath of God."


----------



## Cuda (Jan 5, 2011)

Man that is crazy and not cool.I bet it has NOTHING to do with billions of gallons of crude oil being leaked into the ecosystem.

On the bright side I'm sure a lot of this will become stock footage for metal music videos.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 5, 2011)

Rev. Phelps is obviously right. God wanted to send a message to the fags, because AIDS wasn't enough.

I hate that guy. I wonder what his thought process is like.

Anyways, it's clear to me what's going on. The aliens are purifying the planet.


----------



## deathsguitarist (Jan 5, 2011)

*I like the explanation I found in this article...
*

*"After examining the birds found in Arkansas, state officials concluded that they had died as a result of blunt trauma, possibly caused by flying into buildings after being startled by New Year's fireworks."*

*http://www.aolnews.com/2011/01/04/500-more-redwing-blackbirds-found-dead-in-louisiana/?icid=maing*

Is anyone really stupid enough to believe that?


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

at first I was like "oh man.. this is fucking brutal" now im all dissapointed.... damn


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 5, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Rev. Phelps is obviously right. God wanted to send a message to the fags, because AIDS wasn't enough.
> 
> I hate that guy. I wonder what his thought process is like.
> 
> Anyways, it's clear to me what's going on. The aliens are purifying the planet.




I dont think their is a thought process involved there


----------



## groph (Jan 5, 2011)

Cuda said:


> Man that is crazy and not cool.I bet it has NOTHING to do with billions of gallons of crude oil being leaked into the ecosystem.
> 
> On the bright side I'm sure a lot of this will become stock footage for metal music videos.


 
BILLIONS? During what kind of time frame are we talking about here? I wouldn't be surprised if this is an annual thing as the world uses an asston of oil for pretty much everything, but oil leaks occur naturally all the time as well, apparently 46% of leaks are natural. That doesn't mean they're good, but they're not our fault. Also a lot of these occurances are species-specific. Oil fucks anything it comes into contact with, so you're probably right, this likely has nothing to do with oil leaks.

I say it's HAARP.


----------



## AcademiaNervosa (Jan 6, 2011)

groph said:


> BILLIONS? During what kind of time frame are we talking about here? I wouldn't be surprised if this is an annual thing as the world uses an asston of oil for pretty much everything, but oil leaks occur naturally all the time as well, apparently 46% of leaks are natural. That doesn't mean they're good, but they're not our fault. Also a lot of these occurances are species-specific. Oil fucks anything it comes into contact with, so you're probably right, this likely has nothing to do with oil leaks.
> 
> I say it's HAARP.



LOL. I was following you for a second there.


----------



## NickDowe (Jan 6, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> The Bennington Vale Evening Transcript: Thousands of Dead Blackbirds Fall on Arkansas as Part of Movie Advertising Stunt
> 
> Follow up on the birds apparently. Worst. Publicity Stunt. EVER!




read this post... no need to speculate or blame oil leaks. Some Hollywood fucktards were promoting the remake of Hitchcoks' "the Birds" and dropped these birds out of airplanes. What was worse is they were supposed to be dropping these birds in North Cali and fucked that up too. There reason for the stunt "Hitchcock remakes traditionally dont do well so we were trying to drum up some publicity."

The WKRP story is even better... assholes dropped turkeys on people from a helicopter as a thanksgiving stunt... Radio station executive had no idea that Turkeys are flightless birds!!! Fucking Classic!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 6, 2011)

NickDowe said:


> read this post... no need to speculate or blame oil leaks. Some Hollywood fucktards were promoting the remake of Hitchcoks' "the Birds" and dropped these birds out of airplanes. What was worse is they were supposed to be dropping these birds in North Cali and fucked that up too. There reason for the stunt "Hitchcock remakes traditionally dont do well so we were trying to drum up some publicity."
> 
> The WKRP story is even better... assholes dropped turkeys on people from a helicopter as a thanksgiving stunt... Radio station executive had no idea that Turkeys are flightless birds!!! Fucking Classic!



Yeah, they just forgot to mention the 100 tons of fish (probably herring that they mistook for heron, that were also meant to be part of the "Birds" publicity stunt) they accidentally dropped on Brazil on their way to drop their dead animal-filled aircraft off at their hangar in Argentina.

/sarcasm

But really, this shit is weird.


----------



## Cuda (Jan 6, 2011)

Exactly. Shit is weird. But the way I see it, a huge oil leak over the summer probably killed something off and fowled up the food chain. 

Holywood stunt? Why not just say weather balloon or swamp gas? XP

I'm sure something will come to be blamed,like cell phones or drunk driving or public smoking.


----------



## LUCKY7 (Jan 6, 2011)

?

Shift of Earth's magnetic north pole impacts Tampa airport

Shift of Earth's magnetic north pole impacts Tampa airport - Local News - Tampa, FL - TODAYshow.com


----------



## jymellis (Jan 6, 2011)

well the jig is up, time to leave arkansas and head back to ohio. my fun is over here


----------



## bostjan (Jan 6, 2011)

What sick, disturbed idiot thought this was a good idea?!


----------



## jymellis (Jan 6, 2011)

bostjan said:


> What sick, disturbed idiot thought this was a good idea?!


 
thats it! no chicken for you (im not an idiot, just sick and disturbed


----------



## groph (Jan 6, 2011)

AcademiaNervosa said:


> LOL. I was following you for a second there.



The HAARP bit was a joke, I'm sure you realize that and this response is merely a confusion of sarcasm interpretation through text.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

I hope those of you commenting on the Hollywood thing realize it's a joke. The WKRP thing was also an episode of the TV show.


Rev.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 6, 2011)

heres a google image of mass of dead animals world wide:
Mass Animal Deaths - Google Maps


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Jan 6, 2011)

"Reverend Fred Phelps of the Westboro Baptist Church immediately accused Arkansas of harboring a covert population of homosexuals, thereby incurring the wrath of God."
 Are they sure he's not from Landover Baptist? xD


----------



## Mexi (Jan 7, 2011)

If it is, in fact, a magnetic pole shift then we're fucked

edit: b/c if people hadn't noticed, birds are dying all over the world

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/06/birds-dying-in-italy-thou_n_805541.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrlH3BgKPxk
http://www.sify.com/news/1-500-birds-found-dead-in-ukraine-news-international-kkxu4hcbbci.html


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 7, 2011)

Mass extinction/Mass speciation happens every so often, and we're roughly at about that point now.. Somehow, though, that doesn't scare me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2011)

Thats it, operation 'what would Ray Mears do?' is now in effect.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Thats it, operation 'what would Ray Mears do?' is now in effect.



What would Ray Mears do? He'd simply outlast us all, calmly making shelter from trees and cups of tea from nuts and berries while the world collapses about our ears.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 8, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Mass extinction/Mass speciation happens every so often, and we're roughly at about that point now.. *Somehow, though, that doesn't scare me.*


I know what you're saying man, I'm not a bird or a fish either.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 8, 2011)

Varcolac said:


> What would Ray Mears do? He'd simply outlast us all, calmly making shelter from trees and cups of tea from nuts and berries while the world collapses about our ears.


 
Thats what I'm doing. That, and I'ma make a fucking boat.


----------



## AcademiaNervosa (Jan 8, 2011)

groph said:


> The HAARP bit was a joke, I'm sure you realize that and this response is merely a confusion of sarcasm interpretation through text.



Ah, ok. I'm sure people have been seriously claiming that, though. 

I hope it's the magnetic pole thing. I've seen _The Core_ nine times. I've been waiting for this day.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 8, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I know what you're saying man, I'm not a bird or a fish either.




I don't care for birds myself, but I sure do like to go fishing. Then again if they're all dead and floating up on top of the water already, it saves me money on dynamite.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 8, 2011)

groph said:


> BILLIONS? During what kind of time frame are we talking about here? I wouldn't be surprised if this is an annual thing as the world uses an asston of oil for pretty much everything, but oil leaks occur naturally all the time as well, apparently 46% of leaks are natural.



Just to be clear, what you're saying is that 46% of leaks are natural, not that 46% of the total quantity of leaked oil is from natural causes, right?


----------



## groph (Jan 9, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Just to be clear, what you're saying is that 46% of leaks are natural, not that 46% of the total quantity of leaked oil is from natural causes, right?


 
I got that statistic from looking on the internet for about 20 seconds and I have no idea. It could have been either.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 9, 2011)

AcademiaNervosa said:


> I've seen _The Core_ nine times. I've been waiting for this day.



Unobtainium converts heat into energy!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 9, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> I don't care for birds myself, but I sure do like to go fishing. Then again if they're all dead and floating up on top of the water already, it saves me money on dynamite.


Depending on what killed them, if you eat them it could save you a lot on living expenses too.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 9, 2011)

^This is the kind of outside of box thinking we're looking for!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 9, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Depending on what killed them, if you eat them it could save you a lot on living expenses too.




We helped poor cats worldwide find a decent meal, thereby increasing the cat population. The balance of things dictates that there will now be an abundance of cat burritos in the world.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 9, 2011)

this prob happens alot but just isnt reported often


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd say that's a high possibility too


----------



## JacobShredder (Jan 10, 2011)

I actually live like..5 minutes from where this took place. I work with a guy who lives there and was outside when it happened, he said it was the scariest thing he's ever seen, and that it happened pretty much exactly when it turned to the new year. 
Trust me birds here dont just drop dead, and they had originally reported blunt force trauma, which turned up false. Lightening or fireworks to startle them and give them a heart attack, which is also false due to the fact that it was not storming nor were there many fireworks, none very loud anyways. Also, they said it was safe to come out of your houses but they picked the birds up wearing biohazard wear hahahahaha.

Freaky shit. Good thing I'm already preparing for the incoming zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 14, 2011)

JacobShredder said:


> Freaky shit. Good thing I'm already preparing for the incoming zombie apocalypse.



Maybe you should be preparing for the zomBIRD apocalypse. Eh? Eh?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 19, 2011)

The birds don't show signs of blunt trauma on the outside, but internally, they showed signs of trauma in the breast tissue and blood clots throughout, with lots of internal bleeding. And their organs were fine. What the hell?


----------



## CooleyJr (Jan 20, 2011)

^ Probably from hitting the ground.  Honestly though I don't know. If they were dead before they hit the ground then it wouldn't show up as bruised tissue since the injuries would be postmortem.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 24, 2011)

> Critics chided the studio for its inability to take a lesson from a similar 1978 event orchestrated by the now defunct Cincinnati radio station, WKRP.
> 
> In that failed endeavor, then station manager Arthur Carlson arranged to have live turkeys dropped from helicopters as part of a Thanksgiving promotion for the station. Carlson later testified in court that he was not aware that turkeys were flightless birds. The horror was captured by WKRP news correspondent Les Nessman before a live radio audience:
> 
> "It's a helicopter, and it's coming this way. It's flying something behind it, I can't quite make it out, it's a large banner and it says, uh - Happy... Thaaaaanksss... giving! ... From ... W ... K ... R... P!! No parachutes yet. Can't be skydivers... I can't tell just yet what they are, but - Oh my God, Johnny, they're turkeys!! Johnny, can you get this? Oh, they're plunging to the earth right in front of our eyes! One just went through the windshield of a parked car! Oh, the humanity! The turkeys are hitting the ground like sacks of wet cement! Not since the Hindenburg tragedy has there been anything like this!"



Holy $h*t


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 1, 2011)

for some reason I'm not all that worried about it


----------



## Sofos (Feb 6, 2011)

splinter8451 said:


> Yeah that's totally lame
> 
> Also...
> 
> "Reverend Fred Phelps of the Westboro Baptist Church immediately accused Arkansas of harboring a covert population of homosexuals, thereby incurring the wrath of God."



before i even opened the link i knew itd talk about good ol Rev Phelps. XD


----------



## Vairocarnal (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been wondering if this could be the result of "radiation clouds". 

It randomly occured to me that a cloud charged with radioactive particles could be much easier to absorb than just the particles themselves and thus the cloud would, effectively, act as a gel capsule. 

The isolation of species (Except for the fish in Brazil) makes me wonder about the habits of these animals...mating, migration, food source, etc.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 25, 2011)

I think they would have identified radiation sickness.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait...  they are going to remake "The Birds"?




*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------

